# If you find yourself in Kerry this week. . . . . .



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

. . . . . Come over to Derrynane Beach,Caherdaniel and knock on our door. We will give you tea and homemade cake (if you arrive before it's all eaten that is.)

This is one of the most beautiful beaches in the world. 

Ca


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I wanna come, I wanna come


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks great CA going over to the west next week can you overnight there 
Thanks Presto


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Out of season, we usually park at the harbour car park, up near Keating's pub. It is amazing there, that photo was taken from the door of the van on Dec 29!! 

This coming week or the week after???

Ca


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Will be there wed week 22nd going to letterkenny sligo hope then Tralee Ring of Kerry back home to Co Down.We have just started wild camping always sites before, thanks for your help ca guess we will miss your special cake Grrrrr.
Presto


----------

